# 20th WOC - Reserve Grand Champion.



## Joseph (Nov 12, 2011)

Folks,

The Reserve Grand Champion orchid at the 20th WOC went to a Paph.
The plant is Paph Du Motier "Victoria Village AM/RHS". A cross between Gloria Naugel and vietnamense that is exhibited by Eric Young Foundation of Jersey.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2011)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## toddybear (Nov 12, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## Dantheman (Nov 12, 2011)

very nice


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 12, 2011)

thats some crazy coloring


----------



## ORG (Nov 12, 2011)

Here a picture of the same cross






Best greetings from Singapore 

Olaf


----------



## ORG (Nov 12, 2011)

And here another wonderful plant, shown in Singapore

Paph. godefroyae 'Blumeninsel'






Olaf


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 12, 2011)

ORG said:


> And here another wonderful plant, shown in Singapore
> 
> Paph. godefroyae 'Blumeninsel'
> 
> ...



YIKES!! but neat


----------



## NYEric (Nov 12, 2011)

Thanks for the updates. The first photo looks like bad florescents; like all WOC's!  Weird about the godefroyae! I want an all white one and an all dark one!


----------



## Shiva (Nov 12, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## Marco (Nov 12, 2011)

Wow to the first photo. The color is stunning!


----------



## Justin (Nov 12, 2011)

wow, great to see these.


----------



## W. Beetus (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh wow! I really like that one. Stunning!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 12, 2011)

The Reserve Grand Champion has amazing, and very unusual color.


----------



## Jorch (Nov 13, 2011)

Maybe it's my laptop, but in the first picture both the reserve grand champion and the two Gloria Naugles have grape purple colors??


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 13, 2011)

Thanks, and have a good time!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 13, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## Mocchaccino (Nov 13, 2011)

It's a very weird godefroyae however I quite like its special dark color


----------



## Roth (Nov 14, 2011)

Joseph said:


> Folks,
> 
> The Reserve Grand Champion orchid at the 20th WOC went to a Paph.
> The plant is Paph Du Motier "Victoria Village AM/RHS". A cross between Gloria Naugel and vietnamense that is exhibited by Eric Young Foundation of Jersey.



Lafayette, nous voilà

That is the one I was talking about some months ago:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21861

So at least I have good taste 

The Gloria Naugle are really good too ( and bred from roth Mt Millais ) one of them may well be the parent of du Motier




ORG said:


> And here another wonderful plant, shown in Singapore
> 
> Paph. godefroyae 'Blumeninsel'
> 
> Olaf



Now we got maybe the complete story about those black godefroyae. 

The woman who got the godefroyae x bellatulum vinicolor plants from Doitung was Nok, from the Chiang Mai Market, and she was the distributor of Makoto Hanajima (Blumen Insel Orchids...). 

The pouch of that one really looks like the bellatulum vinicolor this time ( and the big round spot on the pouch are not exactly like a leucochilum or godefroyae.). The other photos, the shape was the one of a bellatulum, like here:

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22035&page=2

So it is now very clear that they are complex brachypetalum hybrids.


----------



## ORG (Nov 14, 2011)

Dear Xavier,
but a attractiv resul.

Another question.
Today we had a meeting of some Paphiopedilum friends from the forum in Singapore.
Who we are?






Best greetings

Olaf


----------



## tomkalina (Nov 14, 2011)

The only one I recognize is the young guy on the right with the beard :wink: Who are the others?


----------



## Roth (Nov 14, 2011)

ORG said:


> Dear Xavier,
> but a attractiv resul.



That's definitely a really good cross by itself, especially this one... whether it is a species or an hybrid it is a high quality result.



> Another question.
> Today we had a meeting of some Paphiopedilum friends from the forum in Singapore.
> Who we are?
> 
> ...



Mmmh... El Duce on the left, Howzat bottom, right der Fuhrer, I got it correct ??? :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:


----------



## Candace (Nov 14, 2011)

Yummy plants.


----------



## Hakone (Nov 14, 2011)

Roth said:


> That's definitely a really good cross by itself, especially this one... whether it is a species or an hybrid it is a high quality result.
> 
> 
> 
> Mmmh... El Duce on the left, Howzat bottom, right der Fuhrer, I got it correct ??? :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:



No Sir,

Charles André Joseph Marie de Gaulle , Jean Joseph Marie Gabriel de Lattre de Tassigny


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2011)

Looks like Orchid Mafia, Eastern District, with Don Corleone from Austria visiting!


----------



## Hakone (Nov 14, 2011)

NYEric said:


> Looks like Orchid Mafia, Eastern District, with Don Corleone from Austria visiting!



you mean , the emperor Pu Yi 

Buono giorno, il mio amico Alex :rollhappy:


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 14, 2011)

The guy in the top left looks like one of my lecturers (!!).


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 19, 2011)

Roth said:


> ...
> 
> Mmmh... El Duce on the left, Howzat bottom, right der Fuhrer, I got it correct ??? :rollhappy::rollhappy::rollhappy:



For the outsiders, could you translate please !!! Olaf, ok, but I didn't have the chance to meet the other 3 ! Thanks!!! Jean



Edit: where duce sounds somewhat italian! Valenzino?


----------



## Shiva (Nov 19, 2011)

You're all wrong, of course. They are aliens from another world desguised as humains and they came to buy coffee and orchids, the most valuable commodities on Earth.


----------



## valenzino (Nov 19, 2011)

Very nice dinner and Paphtalk with those very friendly Paphs experts!
Those are the nicknames on ST(3 out of 4):
Joseph,ORG,Valenzino


----------

